# White spots on Oscar



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

I looked into and saw a little white spot on my oscars head, an hour later it was gone. Now I'm looking at his side and he's got about 4-5 on him. I don't know if he swam through something that stuck in the tank or what, it looks like it could just come right off if he were rubbed. It's a pure white, any ideas?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Does it look like tiny round grains of salt? If so, its ich and needs to be treated by raising the temp to about 84-86 degrees and add 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons. Do that for at least 2 weeks minimum. Large water change first though.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll go buy the salt today, just turned up the heater and about to do a large water change....params have been normal, but I'll keep a closer eye on them just in case, thanks for the diagnosis and remedy


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I recommend rock salt or kosher salt, as table salt has stuff added.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh, I was going to purchase aquarium salt...what kind of salt would be best, and do I mix it in as I'm adding fresh water?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Table salt doesn't have enough of anything in it to be dangerous. It can be used. However, most people use aquarium salt, which is fine for treating ich. Mix it with warm declorinated water and make sure its totally and completely dissolved before adding it to the tank. Not a single grain of salt should be visible. Its usually best to mix the salt water a day before you need to add it, to make sure its thoroughly dissolved.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, I just want to be sure on this. The container I use to add water to my tank is a 1 gallon jug. Can I put 5 gallons worth of dissolved salt into that and add it accordingly? Or should I go 1 gallons worth of salt at a time?

Thank you all very much for your help, I've got the temperature increased now, getting ready to go purchase my salt.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I use a 2 quart container. I do a regular water change, then before I add the final jug of water, mix the appropriate amount of salt for the whole tank into the gallon container of water. Again, make sure its totally dissolved (undissolved salt will burn their gills). Then slowly pour it into the tank water, sort of pouring it back and forth, preferably where the livestock isn't. Don't pour it directly into the filter though.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Only 1 gallon? What Size tank is this?


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

No, the situation in which I was using 1 gallon as a reference was my container to transport and treat water from the tap to adding it to my tank.


----------

